# Email Marketing



## jeffsko (Mar 20, 2008)

I am looking into email marketing and I hear there are computer programs witch help you manage this (auto responders). Dose anyone know anything about this? Any recommendations?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

www.constantcontact.com
http://www.aweber.com
http://www.infusionsoft.com/

are three of the best known.

Just google "email marketing" for more


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RULE NUMBER 1

Do not spam.

And as I said before, "take me off your FU(KING SPAM LIST"


----------



## 1800PAINTJOB of SD (Dec 3, 2009)

I personally use IContact http://www.icontact.com They make it easy to add e-mail addresses with the contacts name and information. If you are looking for auto responders they do that as well. I also have my website working with icontact so that when someone submits their information through my site it autoresponds an e-mail to them, saves their information in my database, and puts them on a list to receive e-mails.

they have good prices also which is nice!:thumbup:


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

daArch said:


> RULE NUMBER 1
> 
> Do not spam.
> 
> And as I said before, "take me off your FU(KING SPAM LIST"


I am with Mr. Archibald on this. I am also against company newsletters. The only thing I can think of which comes into my inbox from a plumber or landscaper and doesn't annoy me is a money off coupon. But that's just me. Mr. Archibald is annoyed by many more things than I am.

If you want to make an impression on you customer base , IMO don't use technology, go back in time. A handwritten thank you card is a much classier move. Women love to get thank you cards.

If you want to keep in touch with customers use your calendar (OK, use technology...Outlook.) Call up the customer one year or six months after completion and ask if everything is still good.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

1800PAINTJOB of SD said:


> I personally use IContact http://www.icontact.com They make it easy to add e-mail addresses with the contacts name and information. If you are looking for auto responders they do that as well. I also have my website working with icontact so that when someone submits their information through my site it autoresponds an e-mail to them, saves their information in my database, and puts them on a list to receive e-mails.
> 
> they have good prices also which is nice!:thumbup:


After trying a few this one seems to work the best for us too.
It's been easy


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> RULE NUMBER 1
> 
> Do not spam.
> 
> And as I said before, "take me off your FU(KING SPAM LIST"


Very subtle.
We only send to our own customers.
Better than flyers, doorhangers etc.
Annoying the occasional person is ok, they can get over it.


----------



## jeffsko (Mar 20, 2008)

IContact is a subscription based email management system, starting at $9.99 per month for 250 contacts and it goes up from there. It has limitations, such as: you can not email to anyone unless they explicitly agree to receive regular mailings from you. Per their sales rep, I would not be able to occasionally email to a 1000 or so of my past clients, unless I get an expressed permission of people I am already in communication with via email. 
I am considering using a kind of email mailer software that I would keep and manage on my own server. Any ideas there?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You web host should have something to offer if you have one, even still you can do it yourself with outlook really easy.


----------



## luisp (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spaa Not Good - Opt-In Forms Good*

Yes of course Spam is not good for anybody, but we use aweber a lot for our Opt-in Pages.

You can try aweber for Free. just visit their website.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

luisp said:


> Yes of course Spam is not good for anybody, but we use aweber a lot for our Opt-in Pages.
> 
> You can try aweber for Free. just visit their website.


Welcome aboard luisp. Have you submitted an introduction yet? I suggest you do. 

BTW... I really like website for whom you work for. Very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Linnea (Sep 14, 2008)

There are many good Email Marketing Systems out there. I have been a big fan and dedicated user of Constant Contact for years. They keep adding more functionality which is great. 

I have also had experience with IContact which one of the other posts mentioned, as well as Get Response, Aweber and Cooler Email. I think they all have merit. A lot of high powered users use Aweber though of all of the services I find that one the least user friendly for the average small business owner. 

I agree strongly with some of the other posts about the need to be very careful not to spam anyone. All the Email Service providers I mentioned do use best practice methods which have an opt-in or double opt-in feature. 

I do think Email Marketing has its place as one of the Marketing tactics that work well for many painting contractors. Your customers (or most of them) will enjoy hearing from you if you always give them interesting and valuable information.


----------



## luisp (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you Jason, I'll do a small introduction of myself....and I'm glad I found this Forums....Cheers ....


----------

